# Ultimate Futterboot Baitcruiser Mini - Hammerpreis jetzt nur 399,95€ !!!



## am-angelsport

Hallo Leute,​ 


 *TOP Angebot


Ultimate
Baitcruiser Mini

Futterboot
















*​



 für unschlagbare 399,95 Euro !!!​ 



​ 


bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 


mit weiteren absoluten Hammerangeboten.​ 


Angebot nur solange Vorrat reicht.​ 


Fängige Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

